
Police admit Christmas ruining drone may not have existed - MagicPropmaker
https://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/1063232/gatwick-drone-chaos-airport-drone-exist-sussex-police-jason-tingley
======
kuhhk
I read another article yesterday that said the drone "buzzed" the Air Traffic
Control Tower. There's misinformation going on somewhere

